# Cost to replace timing chain on BMW 318i



## paulpd (19 May 2010)

Hello,
I have been offered a 1999 318i BMW with 109k miles on the clock. Car is very clean although the salesman tells me it needs a new timing chain and will give me the cost of this off the purchase price.

Does anyone have any idea what this would cost to get done? Or am I better off running a mile?

Thanks


----------



## Guest125 (19 May 2010)

Run!! The camshaft is probably buggered too. Get someone who knows about bmw's to have a listen...don't expect good news though.


----------



## Pique318 (20 May 2010)

Timing chains never have to be replaced.

Take it for a test drive. Accelerate hard and as you go to change gear, listen for a kssshhhh sound from the engine when you declutch.

If that's the symptom, then you need a timing chain tensioner. Very cheap and easily fit yourself.


----------



## Ants09 (20 May 2010)

timing chains can go in bmw's if they get overstrech and if it goes then say good bye to your engine
what lights are on in the dash of the bmw ie the engine management light and the eml light and is the car in limp mode etc ?


----------



## Ed054 (20 May 2010)

*BMW 318i*

It could be the head gasket.
At the very least get a mechanic to check it out.

I would be concerned that the garage won't get it done for you.
They obviously know that if they let you get it done it is your problem not there's.

Run away!!


----------



## kieran160 (20 May 2010)

timing chain should never need replacing, very strange that garage are selling the car in those circumstances, problem me thinks is more than timing chain!

WALK AWAY, buyers market!


----------



## Guest125 (20 May 2010)

Its not true to say that timing chains never need to be replaced. Just google nissan almera timing chains....Bmw's are no exception.


----------



## paulpd (21 May 2010)

I spoke to my mechanic about it and he recommended I keep away. He reckons after that mileage (100k) they start to give trouble anyway and the timing chain could just be the start of it. He recommended a decent Toyota (eg Avensis) with the vvti engine (although he says the engine just before this is better) ,or a Honda for the same money. Or a Nissan. Also, they'd sell on a lot easier in a year or two than a BMW.


----------



## THENORTHSIDE (10 Jun 2010)

timing chains go in BMWs had to scrap my 97 318 due to chain going


----------



## jhegarty (11 Jun 2010)

Is there a problem with the chain , or he is just advising it's due to be changed ?

Getting it changed after 100k wouldn't be unusual advise.


----------



## roker (15 Jun 2010)

I have an Avensis. Be careful with the VVTi Avensis. a number of pre 2004 engine had to be replaced under waranty because of high oil consumption at about 45,000mile


----------

